# Toro 724, CL find, opinion



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"I have a toro 24inch cut 7hp snowblower great shape runs great"

I found this on CL for 300.00 and was wondering what your opinion was of this one, and if you can go over to the Ariens section, I posted a thread titled _*Ariens, CL find, opinion*_. what your comparison opinion was of that one.
Both are priced the same. What would you offer him, and what are these worth in your opinion? 
I am going back and forth on the two brands, but feel like either would be good blowers. I am also looking at Gilsons.

Thank you

Art


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Is this the same guy who had the Ariens for sale? This one also has a new paint job over all the warning decals and is missing the belt cover. I would continue the hunt for a more original good condition machine. Remember, good things come to those who wait. (up to a certain amount of time)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

even with the belt cover $300 seems high to me for a 724


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> even with the belt cover $300 seems high to me for a 724


Way too expensive. I would pass and look for a less expensive one.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Man, you guys have the eye of an eagle. I cant pick up on any of that. I appreciate it, as I wouldnt know what to look for in these half _____ photos CL people post. 
I am always amused by the ads body when they dont list hp, size, model and just say Snowblower for sale, runs great?

And you wonder if they ever sell these with that little of information. 
thanks again. I would prefer an original, where I can clean, paint and keep it as original as I can without painting over rust and stickers.

Art


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Art, Note this picture of the Toro.







I can see the pressure washer hosing in the background, the wet floor, the red paint used is dripped on the floor, clearly over spray on the vise and bench. There is even paint on the belts. There was no care taken to "shine" that Toro. It may still be a very nice machine and the real previous owner may have taken very good care of it. The $13 paint job does nothing to make a 20+ year old machine worth $300.
I know guys through several websites that CAN take a $50 machine and bring it back to $3-400 status. However, it's a complete tear down, new bushings/bearings, belts, sanding/sandblasting/welding, lube, bolts and nuts and PRIMER before a repaint. Then they usually don't want to sell it, or want to know where it's going. My personal red flags are original decals painted over (it can take as little as 5 minutes or as much as 6 hours to preserve them), ANY SNOWBLOWER "FOR SALE" PICTURED ON GRASS, dirty inboard wheels, or limp recoil starter.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Crap, I can't let it alone. If this was painted by a one handed blind guy while on a flat bottom boat during a hurricane, it's not bad. There's paint on the electric starter switch, wires. Nothing has been taken apart to confirm condition. This was and is a $50-75 machine IF you can remove the augers or wheels. It's like paying fine dining price for Burger King.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

He also painted the normally white rims black to hide the rust. You have a sharp eye and attention to detail JT, I like that.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Man! J.T., you have the eye. I'm workimg from a tiny (7") Android tablet and didn't even see the missing belt cover. I did notice the black wheels and the spray but failed to comment. I either need to get a bigger screen or better glasses! 
If I were Art I believe I'd wait a season before paying those prices for some rusty, old iron. Or else I'd look further south where the prices aren't quite so crazy.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"I have a 1976 Toro *826* Snow Blower run and starts every time. I got a new one this spring. So I don't need this one anymore"

Actually, this one is a 826. Whats your thought on this one. Condition and price.

Art


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

It looks to be a mid 1970's model with a Briggs engine in decent original condition. Those black knobs on each side of the control counsel are for turning. Pulling the left side linkage up disengages the left side wheel drive and turns the machine to the left. Pushing the linkage down reengages the drive for straight line posi traction. The right linkage is for right turns. The scraper bar on this is spring loaded and pivots back if you hit any high spots. Make sure it is in good shape if you decide to look at it since it a No Longer Available part. I would guess $250-$300 if everything works as it should.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

What are the basic parts that arent available? I assume gears and belts are still out there? Is this a difficult machine to use?

Art


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I would say that all parts necessary to keep the machine functioning are still available. Belts, friction disc, chains, sprockets, springs, bushings, bearings and engine parts are still out there new and used. That machine was built with heavy gauge metal and will outlast all of us if maintained properly. I rebuilt a 1973 model 7/26 a few years ago and gave it to my son-in-law who uses it when his single stage is overwhelmed. It is a beast to move, but the traction lock on each wheel helps a lot when turning. The newer machines with the triggers for turning are MUCH easier to use. Just my opinion.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GRUNT is only 4 away from 300. woooooooooo hoooooooooooo.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Art, As we chatted, personal opinion with parts availability. I'd look Ariens.
Simple, fast fix is buy Sno-Tek and be done. We're late in the season and I see crap machines offered. People are looking to get out of machines they bought hoping to flip, stay away. Crappy paint jobs indicate to me lack of care over the whole machine. They don't care where it goes. My opinion is ask neighbors, or go warranty and get the Sno-Tek.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Looked at the Toro tonight, ran good, belts replaced, but something was holding me back. Deep rust on bucket and rust under handle decal. Belt cover broke. 
Tires in decent shape. 
Havent made up my mind, but just didn't feel right. 

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"TORO two stage 7HP electric start,3 speed forward.2 speed reverse, tire chains, runs great, cash only, call to view" 
*500.00 b.o.*

This one obviously a nice looking blower, but is it worth 500.00?
Is this worth 400-450.00?

Do you see anything wrong based on photos? How old do you think this is?

Art


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks to be a mid 1980's model with that type of tread pattern on the tires. It is in good overall condition, but I would guess $300 to $350? I agree with JT, if your budget allows it, go with a new Ariens and have a blower that will last a lifetime. Nothing worse than having a snow blower that breaks in the middle of a huge storm.

After a closer look, it appears that the paint is spotty and probably touched up for a better selling price.
My 8/24 Toro was bought in the spring two years ago for $65. After new bearings, belts and total rust removal and paint, I have less than $200 invested.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, budget isn't going to allow for a new Ariens at the moment. 
Just sent daughter to college. I also prefer older models if I can find one that is solid.

Art


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That's a nice looking machine but that price is .... Well, never mind. I guess if I absolutely had to have a snowblower right now I'd go as high as $400 *TOPS*. If it's as good everywhere as it looks in the pics... My humble opinion. Not been shot. Elec. start, nice tires. Skids and auger look ok. That's about all I can tell on my tiny tablet. And the 2 link chains are nice, as long as you don't mind a few scratches on your driveway.


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

jtclays said:


> Art, Note this picture of the Toro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you enlarge the picture, there i.e. obvious red paint overspray on spark plug cover etc. looks like a fair amount of "lipstick" was used trying to dress her up. Not a class act rebuild


----------

